# Adult Chickens Picking on One Chicken in the Flock



## jenlfur

Hello,

I have 11 adult female chickens who are all healthy, except for one. The rest of them have started picking on her in recent months - I would see them on top of her picking at her. Recently, I began to notice missing feathers from her head and wing blades(shoulder blades). Before today, only her skin was visible and now I see small dry blood spots on both shoulder. Is there anything I can do to protect her? Any ideas/suggestions welcome!
Thanks
Jennifer


----------



## Apyl

Separate her, let her re-cooperate, then introduce her back into the flock carefully, by maybe caging her inside the coop until the other hens ignore her. Then let her back into the flock. Or if it becomes to big of a problem you can always make into soup.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Hello Jenlfur, and welcome!! When you get ready to put the one back, make sure there is no blood, and she is healthy. Take the meanies out, and separate them from the rest of the flock for a couple of weeks, then put them back. That will make the meanies the new kids, and make them the lowest on the pecking order. That should stop the pecking.


----------



## fodderfeed

When you put her back with the flock try it at night!


----------



## Peggi

fodderfeed said:


> When you put her back with the flock try it at night!


What does putting them in at night do? What's the philosophy?


----------



## fodderfeed

Their asleep! Less apt to pick..


----------



## CatseyesQQ

Chickens are calmer at night, they also have bad eyesight in the dark. All they are interested in is somewhere safe to roost so are not inclined to pick on anyone or squabble amongst their selves.


----------



## seminole wind

jenlfur said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 11 adult female chickens who are all healthy, except for one. The rest of them have started picking on her in recent months - I would see them on top of her picking at her. Recently, I began to notice missing feathers from her head and wing blades(shoulder blades). Before today, only her skin was visible and now I see small dry blood spots on both shoulder. Is there anything I can do to protect her? Any ideas/suggestions welcome!
> Thanks
> Jennifer


Hi Jennifer! I have 6 coops/flocks, so I just move them around if they are picked on. Right now I have 2 picked ons, 1 ex-broken legger that can't deal with picking, and a hen that was picking on everyone so she was put in with them and has become low man on the totem pole with a bunch of ladies that are not bullies.

I personally would remove the bully for a few days if there's one. I don't think chances are good taking out the victim and putting her back, but that doesn't mean it wont work.

Make sure she's got some weight on her. Picked on chickens can end up real skinny. If it's one bully leader, you can also try pinless peepers which block the sight in front but not the sides.


----------

